# Nintendo: Neue Konsole soll mit AMD-Chips ausgestattet sein



## Sharlet (27. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo: Neue Konsole soll mit AMD-Chips ausgestattet sein* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo: Neue Konsole soll mit AMD-Chips ausgestattet sein


----------



## R08070CHA (27. Dezember 2014)

Hoffentlich ne richtige Nextgame,bzw echte Konkurrenz für X1 und Ps oder noch Besser were
Cool! Wenn der preis und Leistung stimmen sollten Hole ich Die mir aufjeden  
Alte klassiker als Neuauflage dann Bitte auch!


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2014)

R08070CHA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ne richtige Nextgame,bzw echte Konkurrenz für X1 und Ps oder noch Besser were
> Cool! Wenn der preis und Leistung stimmen sollten Hole ich Die mir aufjeden
> Alte klassiker als Neuauflage dann Bitte auch!



1. heißt das garnichts in Anbetracht das Wii und Wii2 auch einen AMD Chip haben und es dummerweise überhaupt nichts aussagt was für Leistung die haben
AMD Latte – Wikipedia
2. Solange Nintendo nichts macht außer Mario macht irgendwas  Teil 45 herrausbringt, ist das ziemlich Naives Wunschdenken dass eine Wii3 Konkurenz werden würde


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Die Technik für die mögliche Wii U-Nachfolge ist noch nicht mal wichtig, die sollten einfach mal ihren Spiele-Katalog breiter machen und nicht nur bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (Mario und Co.) festhalten.


----------



## R08070CHA (27. Dezember 2014)

Metroid oder Zelda komplett Neu programmiert were Klasse,natürlich muß die Leistung der Konsole stark sein sonst Brauche ich die net.


----------



## McDrake (27. Dezember 2014)

R08070CHA schrieb:


> Metroid oder Zelda komplett Neu programmiert were Klasse,natürlich muß die Leistung der Konsole stark sein sonst Brauche ich die net.


Ich weiss nicht, wie stark diese HD-Remakes die Hardwarezahlen ankurbeln würden.
Solche Spiele werden in meinen Augen gekauft, wenn man die neue Konsole schon hat.
Aber wegen den Remakes kauft selten jemand eine neue Konsole.


----------



## R08070CHA (27. Dezember 2014)

wegen 2 games nicht,da Müßte schon was kommen   High end Nintendo für erwachsene würde ich mir  Wünschen und keine Remakes es sollte schon Neu sein, alle Die Hard teile dürfen auch net Fehlen.


----------



## Batze (27. Dezember 2014)

Gut für AMD, so können sie weiter an Intel dran bleiben wenn frisches Geld in die Kassen sprudelt.


----------



## belakor602 (27. Dezember 2014)

Nein hoffentlich werden sie NICHT Konkurrenz für X1 und Ps4. Das letzte was ich brauche ist dass Nintendo auch in die verteufelten Praktiken wie zahlen für Online und 30fps Müll weil man unbedingt in Sachen Grafik mithalten muss.


----------



## Exar-K (27. Dezember 2014)

Nintendo selbst braucht keinen breiteren Spielekatalog, denn mit ihren eigenen Studios und Marken ist der breit gefächert.
Sie brauchen auch nicht zwingend mehr First-Party und exklusive Third-Party Entwickler.
Was ihnen (mal wieder) fehlt, sind die normalen Third-Parties. Daran müssen sie arbeiten.


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Dezember 2014)

Das Ding ist ja, das Nintendo genau das NICHT macht, was die potentiellen Spieler wollen. Nintendo ist da der Auffassung das die potentiellen Nutzer garnicht wissen was sie wollen und Nintendo ihnen was zeigt und das dann genau das ist was die Spieler brauchen.
Deshalb werden sie sich niemals an Sony oder Microsoft orientieren sondern irgend etwas machen was keine Sau braucht oder haben will. Die verkaufen ihre Konsolen nur an eingefleischte Nintendo Konsoleros, die Mario und Co. Spielen wollen. Wenn sie diese Einstellung hätten ändern wollen hätten sie das schon zu Zeiten der Gamcube härter durchziehen müssen um an Sony ran zu kommen um die Xbox erst garnicht als so starken Konkurrenten auf den Markt zu lassen.
Und wie die PS3 ja bewiesen hat, kommt es nicht auf die Stärke der Hardware an, sondern darauf wie Programmierfreundlich sie ist.

- Meine Meinung-


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Dezember 2014)

Nintendo ist mit der Wii bewusst aus dem direkten Konkurrenzkampf mit Sony und Microsoft ausgestiegen. Daher ist jedweder Vergleich mit den beiden sinnlos. Sie wären ziemlich bescheuert, wenn sie wieder in das Rennen um die beste Hardware einsteigen würden. Nintendo hat mehr als genug eigene Marken, welche den Kauf der Konsole rechtfertigen. Für die 3rd Party Schrott Titel von EA und Ubisoft interessiert sich doch kein Nintendo Käufer. Die halbwegs gescheiten Multis werden sowieso auf einer anderen Plattform gespielt. Aber die wirklich großartigen Nintendo Titel gibt es eben auf keiner anderen Plattform und die ziehen heute immer noch.


----------



## Madajnun (27. Dezember 2014)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Nintendo hat mehr als genug eigene Marken, welche den Kauf der Konsole rechtfertigen.


Naja seitdem von Metroid nix mehr zu hören ist,ist auch die Wii U für mich kein thema,und mal ehrlich mehr HW power ist nix falsches,denn gerade als Core user will man schon sehen das es sich weiterentwickelt.


----------



## DerBloP (27. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wie stark diese HD-Remakes die Hardwarezahlen ankurbeln würden.
> Solche Spiele werden in meinen Augen gekauft, wenn man die neue Konsole schon hat.
> Aber wegen den Remakes kauft selten jemand eine neue Konsole.


Oh doch, wenn es eine "Richtige" Neuauflage der Star Wars Rougue Sqaudron Reihe (...ich weiß eigtl. Gamecube), mit HD Texturen 1080p@60FPS kommen würde, wäre ich einer der ersten der sich eine Wii kaufen würde!!!


----------



## McDrake (27. Dezember 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Oh doch, wenn es eine "Richtige" Neuauflage der Star Wars Rougue Sqaudron Reihe (...ich weiß eigtl. Gamecube), mit HD Texturen 1080p@60FPS kommen würde, wäre ich einer der ersten der sich eine Wii kaufen würde!!!


Nur würde so ein Titeln definitiv nicht mehr exklusiv für eine Nintendo-Konsole auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## BuzzKillington (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube AMD wird mit Konsolen nicht glücklich. Hoffentlich bringen die wieder Hardware, die mit Intel und Nvidia mithalten kann...


----------



## AC3 (27. Dezember 2014)

wie viele plastikkästchen soll man sich eigentlich noch unter den fernseher stellen?
da finde ich die ps now app für samsung fernseher schon interessanter.
je nach server standort könnte man da mit einer latenz unter 30 ms durchaus halbwegs die alten spiele zocken.

das jetzt schon eine neue nintendo konsole angekündigt wird finde ich nicht gut. die wiiu geht somit quasi jetzt schon 2 (3?) jahre nach release in die EOL phase über.
End Of Life.

nintendo sollte die wiiu um 200€ verkaufen mit dem gamepad pro inklusive spiel und das touchpad optional anbieten.



> Hoffentlich bringen die wieder Hardware, die mit Intel und Nvidia mithalten kann...



AMD kann noch nicht mal mit intel hardware von 2011 im cpu segment mithalten und nvidia bringt mit pascal in 16 nm stacked ram.
nvidias maxwell 2.0 hat bereits die leistungsaufnahme deutlich reduziert und wird noch in 28 nm gefertigt.
im 16 nm verfahren kannst du damit rechnen das eine 980ti oder ähnliches nicht mehr als 100 watt unter last zieht.
die nvidia pascal grafikkarten werden inklusive pcb übrigens so groß wie ein kugelschreiber. (also relativ klein).

erst mal abwarten was AMD im frühling bringt.


----------



## Maiernator (27. Dezember 2014)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja, das Nintendo genau das NICHT macht, was die potentiellen Spieler wollen. Nintendo ist da der Auffassung das die potentiellen Nutzer garnicht wissen was sie wollen und Nintendo ihnen was zeigt und das dann genau das ist was die Spieler brauchen.
> Deshalb werden sie sich niemals an Sony oder Microsoft orientieren sondern irgend etwas machen was keine Sau braucht oder haben will. Die verkaufen ihre Konsolen nur an eingefleischte Nintendo Konsoleros, die Mario und Co. Spielen wollen. Wenn sie diese Einstellung hätten ändern wollen hätten sie das schon zu Zeiten der Gamecube härter durchziehen müssen um an Sony ran zu kommen um die Xbox erst garnicht als so starken Konkurrenten auf den Markt zu lassen.
> Und wie die PS3 ja bewiesen hat, kommt es nicht auf die Stärke der Hardware an, sondern darauf wie Programmierfreundlich sie ist.
> 
> - Meine Meinung-


deine Meinung widerspricht einfachster Vwl, Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot und nicht andersherum. wenn ein Angebot komplett am Markt vorbeiproduziert wird, verkauft es sich auch nicht. Du widersprichst dir ja schon selbst, weil die Nintendo fanboys es kaufen, also macht nintendo ja genau das was seine Kunden wollen.

Und konsolen die eben keine nachfrage haben, verkaufen sich auch bei den hardcore Leuten nicht gut, siehe Virtual Boy und zu Teilen der N64 oder auch gamecube. Die Wii u fängt sich jetzt langsam, weil Nintendo mal aus seiner sturren Haltung reagiert hat. Was Nintendo jahrzehntelang am Leben hält sind seine handhelds und die causal Konsole Wii.
Würde Nintendo mit den anderen beiden Platzhirschen direkt konkurrieren, würde der profit für alle drei schrumpfen, was passiert wenn eine weiterer teilnehmer auf den markt drängt. Wahrscheinlicher ist das die neue Konsole durch ein neues Gadget wieder die Casual Leute ansprechen wird, um somit den Erfolg der Wii zu wiederholen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde dir mal das Interview raussuchen da wird GENAU gesagt das Nintendo nicht auf die Spieler hört sondern selber Iwas macht was Nintendo glaubt was den Spielern gefallen könnte. 
Deshalb sind die ja auch so "anders" als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## chips7 (27. Dezember 2014)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ich werde dir mal das Interview raussuchen da wird GENAU gesagt das Nintendo nicht auf die Spieler hört sondern selber Iwas macht was Nintendo glaubt was den Spielern gefallen könnte.
> Deshalb sind die ja auch so "anders" als die Konkurrenz.


Würden alle Firmen nur das machen, was die Kunden "wollen" (mal davon abgesehen, dass viele Kunden auch nicht wissen was sie wollen, bis man es ihnen vorgesetzt hat), gäbe es keine Innovation und auch unsere Smartphones könnten wir uns an unsere Nase schmieren.

Nintendos Problem ist nicht nur, dass der Markt für 3 grosse Highend Konsolen kaum vorhanden ist. Ihr Problem ist ausserdem, dass sie eine reine Konsolenspielefirma sind. Sie können nicht, wenn ein Produkt sich mal nicht wie erwartet verkauft, alles quersubventionieren. MS und Sony pumpen speziell wenn die Konsolen neu sind, dermassen viel Geld in die Hardware, dass sie Mühe haben, das Geld durch Lizenzen und eigene Software wieder reinzufahren. Sonst wären die ganzen Gamingsparten nicht immer wieder mal in der Diskussion.

Viele Spieler haben sich schon dermassen an die Konsolenpreise gewöhnt, dass sie diese für normal halten und glauben, dass man Hardware nunmal so günstig produzieren kann. Lustigerweise sind dann viele extremst erstaunt oder gar entrüstet, wenn konsolenartige Hardware die sich selbst tragen muss, plötzlich einige hundert Euro mehr kostet (siehe Steam Machines). Nintendo macht nichts anderes als versuchen Hardware so herzustellen und zu verkaufen, dass sie mindestens die Kosten deckt. Und das müssen sie auch.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man mal die ganzen Kommentare ließt bei Spielen:
Es ist Falsch generell auf Kunden zu hören:

1. Widersprechen sich die Leute permanent
2. Wird immer von Mangelnder Innovation gejammert, aber fragt man mal nach, dann können die aber auch nie bennen was


----------



## Sheggo (28. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> 2. Wird immer von Mangelnder Innovation gejammert, aber fragt man mal nach, dann können die aber auch nie bennen was


ist es jetzt schon Aufgabe des Kunden, neue Produkte zu entwickeln? für sowas gibts hochbezahlte Leute...


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2014)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ist es jetzt schon Aufgabe des Kunden, neue Produkte zu entwickeln? für sowas gibts hochbezahlte Leute...



wenn man schon immer kommt das ein Spiel mies sei weil es nicht innovativ sei und man dann nicht mal nennen kann was man hätte Innovatives machen können oder wieso es schlecht sei Features nur weiter zu entwickeln, dann ist es nur ein aus der Nase gezogener Punkt um irgendwas schlecht zu machen


----------



## belakor602 (28. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man schon immer kommt das ein Spiel mies sei weil es nicht innovativ sei und man dann nicht mal nennen kann was man hätte Innovatives machen können oder wieso es schlecht sei Features nur weiter zu entwickeln, dann ist es nur ein aus der Nase gezogener Punkt um irgendwas schlecht zu machen



Finde ich nicht. Ich finde es ist ganz okay über einem Abhandensein vom frischen Wind in der Industrie zu jammern, gleichzeitig aber empfinde ich es nicht als meine Pflicht für disen frischen Wind zu sorgen oder Ideen dafür zu haben. Obwohl ich da einige hätte. Ist nähmlich Job der Entwickler nicht meiner.


----------



## Alisis1990 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde ein Entwickler muss da den richtigen Mittelweg finden. Man kann als Entwickler nicht nur das machen wo man selber glaubt:
"Das gefällt den Spielern bestimmt!" Andererseits kann man aber auch nicht nur das machen was die Spieler wollen. Dafür gibt es zu viele Arten von Spielern.

Und Nintendo die ja der Meinung sind selber besser zu Wissen was die Spieler wollen als die Spieler selbst hält sich damit doch noch ganz gut im Rennen.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Nintendo mit der Wii und der WiiU einen Schritt verpennt. Warum hatte die Wii keinen HDMI Anschluss? Mal abgesehen davon das Sony mit dem (ob gut oder schlecht sei mal dahin gestellt) Feature kommt die Games auf der Vita weiter spielen zu können. Ich kennen selber kaum einen Haushalt in dem es keinen DS gibt. Damit hätten die vielleicht auch Punkten können. Anstatt diesen Klobigen komischen riesenkontroller mit Bildschirm zu bauen.


----------



## weltking (28. Dezember 2014)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat Nintendo mit der Wii und der WiiU einen Schritt verpennt. Warum hatte die Wii keinen HDMI Anschluss? Mal abgesehen davon das Sony mit dem (ob gut oder schlecht sei mal dahin gestellt) Feature kommt die Games auf der Vita weiter spielen zu können. Ich kennen selber kaum einen Haushalt in dem es keinen DS gibt. Damit hätten die vielleicht auch Punkten können. Anstatt diesen Klobigen komischen riesenkontroller mit Bildschirm zu bauen.



Technisch vielleicht, aber verkauft hat sich die Wii blendend - Besser als PS3 oder Xbox360.


----------



## Alisis1990 (28. Dezember 2014)

Das ist vollkommen richtig. Ich sage ja auch nichts gegen Nintendo. Aber die Verkaufsräumen lagen halt an der tollen neuen Steuerung. Die heute keiner mehr benutzt und überall eingestaubte Wii Konsolen rumstehen. Abgesehen von Grafik macht die WiiU nichts wirklich besser. Jetzt mögen einige sagen das dass bei der ps4 und Xone nicht anders ist. Aber: Core gamer die auf Konsolen spielen sind darauf angewiesen ihre Spiele spielen zu können. (Cod Battlefield und Co.) Da wird es wohl nicht mehr sehr lange Support für geben. Also muss ne neue Konsole her.(oder PC) Die Wii verstehe ich eher als Familienkonsole. Nicht als Konsole für Core Gamer. Da sind Dinge wie Grafik halt zweitrangig. Also muss gerade hier auf Innovationen gesetzt werden die sich in diesem Bereich behaupten. Auf der PS3 verläuft sich das Cross play in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Und dann fängt Nintendo an und macht genau das zu einem der super tollen Hauptinnovationen ihrer WiiU? Dann doch lieber etwas ähnliches mit dem DS anbieten(den irgendwie sowieso jeder hat) und als Optionales Feature bewerben. (wenn dann alle Spiele unterstützt werden großartig). Cross play wird von zu wenigen Titeln unterstützt und viel zu wenig Menschen besitzen eine Vita. 

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine? Wenn doch der eine mit einer Idee auf die Schnauze fällt dann mache ich doch nicht genau das zu dem Haupt Grund meine neue Konsole zu kaufen. Oder wenn nur als kleines gimmik, welches dann aber besser funktioniert als bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2014)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ist es jetzt schon Aufgabe des Kunden, neue Produkte zu entwickeln? für sowas gibts hochbezahlte Leute...



Wenn man aber schon über einen Mangel an Innovationen meckert, sollte man vlt. auch mal eigene Ideen raus bringen. Ob die nun gehört und registriert werden, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber einfach nur zu sagen "Innovationsloser Dreck!" ist ja nun echt daneben. ^^ Enisra hat durchaus recht...fragt man am Ende doch mal nach, so kommen entweder realitätsferne Vorschläge, die schlicht nicht umzusetzen sind, oder gar keine. 

"Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, Ideen zu liefern." ist dabei zu einfach. Innovation ist für mich sowieso das Unwort des Jahrzehnts. Viel zu schnell raus posaunt und oft falsch verwendet.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin ja durchaus gespannt mit welcher Innovation Nintendo als Nächstes aufwartet und ob diese "Innovation" wieder das einzige Verkaufsargument sein wird, neben ihren hauseigenen Spiele-Marken. Im Grunde sehe ich es ja positiv, dass Nintendo versucht kreativ zu sein und neue Konzepte des Spielens zu entwickeln, irgendwann könnte da mal mal wirklich was wirklich Gutes bei herumkommen, nur fürchte ich, dass das auch Big N Untergang sein wird, wenn es so weiter geht wie mit der Wii U. Wie auch immer, ich denke mal es wird sicher noch einiges an Zeit vergehen bis Nintendo den Wii U Nachfolger präsentiert, vielleicht auf der E3 2016 (dann noch mal ein Jahr bis das Ding in den Handel kommt), sofern sie überhaupt noch mal auf der E3 eine Bühnen-Show veranstalten.


----------



## belakor602 (28. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber schon über einen Mangel an Innovationen meckert, sollte man vlt. auch mal eigene Ideen raus bringen. Ob die nun gehört und registriert werden, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber einfach nur zu sagen "Innovationsloser Dreck!" ist ja nun echt daneben. ^^ Enisra hat durchaus recht...fragt man am Ende doch mal nach, so kommen entweder realitätsferne Vorschläge, die schlicht nicht umzusetzen sind, oder gar keine.
> 
> "Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, Ideen zu liefern." ist dabei zu einfach. Innovation ist für mich sowieso das Unwort des Jahrzehnts. Viel zu schnell raus posaunt und oft falsch verwendet.



Muss ja nicht unbedingt Innovation im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sein. Etwas altes was es schon länger nicht mehr gab zu bringen reicht auch. Oder nicht den 4711ten Teil einer Serie rausbrigen. Muss ja nicht unbedingt was noch nie zuvor gesehenes sein, aber einfach mal etwas Abwechslung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht unbedingt Innovation im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sein. Etwas altes was es schon länger nicht mehr gab zu bringen reicht auch. Oder nicht den 4711ten Teil einer Serie rausbrigen. Muss ja nicht unbedingt was noch nie zuvor gesehenes sein, aber einfach mal etwas Abwechslung.



Ja, eben das meine ich. Hier wird so oft mit dem Wort "Innovation" um sich geworfen, dass die eigentliche Bedeutung dieses Wortes völlig außer Acht gelassen wird. Mehr Abwechslung. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## AC3 (28. Dezember 2014)

nintendo hat über 50 milliarden $ kapital - die können schlichtweg machen was sie wollen und noch sehr sehr viele konsolen in den sand setzen.
die wiiu schreibt trotz des geringen absatz übrigens gewinn.

wenn es nintendo sogar mit der wiiu schafft muss man sich über zukünftige konsolen keine gedanken machen.



> Anstatt diesen Klobigen komischen riesenkontroller mit Bildschirm zu bauen.



ahnung?
die wiiu unterstützt alle gamepads ab dem gamecube controller und ist zu 99% abwärtskompatibel zur wii.
die wii hat sich über 90 mio mal verkauft und war in der letzten gen die erfolgreichste konsole von allen.

leute die keine wii hatten können auf der wiiu eigentlich alle wichtigen wii spiele nachholen.

was nintendo nach der wiiu bringen wird steht in den sternen.
vermutlich wird die konsole aber nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel sein.


----------



## Wamboland (29. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem der WiiU ist einfach, das der technische Fortschritt zu Wii zu gering war und sie gerade einmal an PS3 und 360 herankam. Dazu dann der Controller und das viele nicht vberstanden haben das es eine neue Konsole ist (von der breiten Mass). 

Das führte zu extrem schlechten Verkaufszahlen und dadurch gab es noch weniger 3rd Party Support. Und weil sie technisch nicht stark genug ist wird es eben auch keinen Multi-Plattform Titel mehr geben (gab es ja eh schon sehr wenige). 

Als Familien- und Party-Konsole war die Wii super, für mich wäre das aber nie etwas gewesen. Mit ein paar Leuten beim Kumpel, war es aber sehr oft sehr lustig 

BigN braucht eigentlich schon Hardware die mit der aktuellen Generation mithalten kann und/oder die sich leicht portieren lässt. Bliebe aber auch dann die Frage warum man sich ein Spiel für 60-70€ kaufen sollte das schlechter aussieht als auf einer Xbone oder PS4. 

Ich habe was gelesen von wegen 6 GB Ram - k.a. mehr wo das stand, aber das wäre zu wenig. Unter der Xbone darf es einfach nicht laufen, gerade wenn es evtl. erst Q3/Q4 2015 kommt. Dann sollte sich eine Konsole mit "aktueller" Hardware trotzdem für unter 300€ verkaufen lassen - vor allem wenn es eine innovative Idee dazu gibt, wie man sie ja eigentlich von BigN erwartet. Z.b. wirklich nativen "Kinect" support, denn zu Nintendo passt diese Steuerungsart einfach am besten.


----------

